# Lodging money in the Post Office



## carrielou (3 Feb 2009)

Just a quick query if anyone happens to know the answer.

If you lodge money using your Laser card in the Post Office, can the Post Office employee see your Bank Account.

Just curious!


----------



## Towger (3 Feb 2009)

If you are with AIB :
http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/MainCon...An+Post+Financial+Services/BankingWithAIB.htm


----------

